# Looking for players: 4-8 pm GMT Sundays Online



## Fridayknight (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey everyone, ive made a new thread from the one i hijacked below to invite a few more players to my game. As the title says it is at those times, if you cannot make it please dont build up my hopes - ive already had someone miss out. The campaign can be seen more fully on http://www.obsidianportal.com/campaigns/adventures-of-the-forgotten-realms so join up or mail me via that website. We will be playing over skype. Thanks,

FK


----------



## wlanedbz (Jan 17, 2011)

edit


----------



## Dracomaxis (Jan 20, 2011)

I would be very intrested in playing in that game, what version of DnD do you use? I am in central time zone of the US, so that is right up my ally at night time. 

Have fun,


----------



## Fridayknight (Jan 23, 2011)

Bump


----------



## PolterGhost (Jan 23, 2011)

How would you describe your gaming/DMing style?


----------



## Fridayknight (Jan 23, 2011)

I have only just started GMing, so im not quite sure. The best thing would be to ask my players.


----------



## Fridayknight (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry, but i need one more player. BUMP


----------



## Alexial (Feb 5, 2011)

Me and my husband may be interested, but that's two players. Is that okay?


----------



## peheata (Feb 6, 2011)

hi, im a completey new to d&d i have the 4e books and am very eager to learn the ropes in a real campain rather than the little skirmishes i set myself to learn the basic encounter situations, that day and time is good for me if ur intrested in a newb


----------



## Stnightmare (Feb 7, 2011)

Wait what time do we play? i thought it was at 8am on sundays if i am wrong i will start attending


----------



## Fridayknight (Feb 7, 2011)

The time is 4-8 pm GMT on sundays. Invite me on skype (username Friday Knight) and i can pm you so that you remember to turn up!


----------



## Fridayknight (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello all, since one of our players will be taking a planned leave I would like to invite one more person to play with us. The timing is exactly as is said on all the posts before. All info can be found on these posts as well (eg how to contact the group via skype). We are lvl 8 (by the time you join) and I am hoping for someone to play a leader. We are using maptools b84. Thanks,

FK


----------



## OSEZNO (Apr 11, 2011)

Fridayknight said:


> Hello all, since one of our players will be taking a planned leave I would like to invite one more person to play with us. The timing is exactly as is said on all the posts before. All info can be found on these posts as well (eg how to contact the group via skype). We are lvl 8 (by the time you join) and I am hoping for someone to play a leader. We are using maptools b84. Thanks,
> 
> FK




I am available at that time and am interested!
I'll send you a message on skype when I get home, if you're on, or you can PM me back here.


----------



## Toose (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey dude,
Did you get all the players or still searching for one????
I am waiting for your quickest reply....Internet radio


----------



## Fridayknight (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi, im sorry.We are full now. Ill post on here again if new spaces open up but that may be a long while.


----------

